# Schwinn wanted to buy..  1963 Typhoon etc..



## OzBiker (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi everyone...



I am Mark... Live in .. Perth Western Australia... Ride most days on my 2012 model schwinn.. weather permitting..

Not sure if these come up very often but here goes.....

What I would like to buy is a 1962 Schwinn typhoon (or Tornado). The double straight bar that goes all the way back to the drop outs(?) .... Red is good.


I would like it to be all original (as possible) and in very good condition. 

Price?? I am willing to pay above market price for the right bike and the packing and sending to Australia...



So if anyone has one or knows someone that is willing to sell one, let me know....

PM me..

Am I dreaming ??

Cheers Mark ...


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 5, 2014)

*Tornado*



OzBiker said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Not sure what year


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 5, 2014)

Not mine. Just a pic for reference.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 5, 2014)

The typhoons come up fairly often,but a tornado with the full length bars is a bit harder to find.i think there's a couple on eBay right now.


----------



## OzBiker (Dec 5, 2014)

The problem with ebay is that most will not commit to shipping to Australia, even if I ask them .... so this makes it hard to bid..


----------



## Spence36 (Dec 5, 2014)

Strange I've shipped to AUS before no big deal was crazy expensive but just like shipping anywhere once Ya drop
It off then your done I dunno why peeps don't wanna shop globally it's really easy 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 5, 2014)

eBay also offers a program where the seller sends it to a hub back east and the. The rest is done by eBay at no charge to the seller.


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 5, 2014)

*Shipping from Los Angeles*

Hi,
Recently i sold a few hotrod items on the HAMB, some of buyers were out your way, they had me drop the part in Compton, there is shipping service there that forwards to New Zealand. They may also go to Australia. I can get you the info, just pm me.

Found it, the place is called Kiwi Shipping in Compton,Ca.
Good luck


----------



## OzBiker (Dec 5, 2014)

island schwinn said:


> eBay also offers a program where the seller sends it to a hub back east and the. The rest is done by eBay at no charge to the seller.




Thanks for that... I will have to look at it later.... there is a block on ebay here 


Cheers Mark ....


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 5, 2014)

I can totally understand why an eBay seller would not want to ship to another country. He is responsible for anything and everything if the deal goes sour and then has to pay for a return plane ticket for the bike. Not worth the risk. Other than filling out the Customs paperwork, which most sellers don't want to mess with, it's not a big deal to ship outside of the US. In my experience selling on eBay and shipping world wide, shipping to Germany and Australia seemed to be the most expensive.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 6, 2014)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=66360


----------



## Lastplace (Dec 6, 2014)

Here's a 58 Corvette on CL

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/bik/4774359504.html


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 6, 2014)

There ya go! Chucksoldbikes should be able to work with you.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 6, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> I can totally understand why an eBay seller would not want to ship to another country. He is responsible for anything and everything if the deal goes sour and then has to pay for a return plane ticket for the bike. Not worth the risk. Other than filling out the Customs paperwork, which most sellers don't want to mess with, it's not a big deal to ship outside of the US. In my experience selling on eBay and shipping world wide, shipping to Germany and Australia seemed to be the most expensive.




Agreed, I'll do the GSP with eBay but won't ship intl thru eBay otherwise. We've been shipping quite a bit lately to Australia and it is spendy, a frame and fork was almost $300, would guess a full bike to be more than $400


----------



## OzBiker (Dec 6, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> There ya go! Chucksoldbikes should be able to work with you.




Nickinator. I replied to chucksoldbikes on the other thread.. Not really what I am looking for as it needs work beyond my capabilities .. I am more of a rider than a fixer..

Will keep looking


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 6, 2014)

OzBiker said:


> Will keep looking




Don't give up, they are out there and it may take some time with a constant search to find one that fits your need.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 6, 2014)

what GT said.i just scored a super sweet dec. 61(62 model) tornado to replace the typhoon i sold and regretted.they're out there.


----------



## OzBiker (Dec 13, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> Agreed, I'll do the GSP with eBay but won't ship intl thru eBay otherwise. We've been shipping quite a bit lately to Australia and it is spendy, a frame and fork was almost $300, would guess a full bike to be more than $400




I have found a shipper from California, they have quoted me AUD110 for freight to Fremantle (left hand side of Australia)..They send cars and motor bikes to Australia by sea so it takes 7 or 8 weeks... I will be bidding on a bike tonight and if successful will see how they go...

Still looking 

Cheers Mark ..


----------



## OzBiker (Feb 11, 2015)

Bump.


----------

